# I Call This...



## Joh Fredersen (Sep 24, 2013)

The "No one can get off work on a Friday, so I have to pull my 9 year old son out of school" hunt"


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Parenting done right!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

that a good reason for him to miss school.Nice shooting there.


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

Jon Frederson for the win!!!!


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

um, I was off work. . . . . 

Great job on the birds!!!


----------



## goosenuts (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice work on the Green Heads and Honkers. You should check your son out of school more often.. Nice pics.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I loved being checked out of school to go hunting with my Dad! Great memories that I will never forget!


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice !


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Good work. He learned more valuable skills in that morning hunt than he would have all day in school.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Poor kid looks like he's suffering.


----------



## Joh Fredersen (Sep 24, 2013)

yeah, suffering from the weight of that strap!
He insisted on carrying that all the way back to the truck.:thumb:


----------



## Joh Fredersen (Sep 24, 2013)

So, you let my thread slip down to the SECOND PAGE?????
I'll have to show you this morning's photos.
Same story, all my buddies have to work, so I took a son of mine, who was done with mid-terms already.....

These finished too far away....









Coming out heavy....









LEAVING SOME FOR SEED!!!!









"The Fencepost Shot"


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*I call that... being an awesome pops!*

:shock: and

sheesh! by the looks of it you need some help! :mrgreen:;-);-)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree with longgun. nice job on the honkers


----------

